
Facebook, Twitter join coalition to improve online news - MrZongle2
https://www.yahoo.com/news/facebook-twitter-join-coalition-improve-online-news-193958420.html
======
tdkl
Improve ? In being more efficient what to censor with help of "partners" ?

I believe the harm is already done.

